# $60 backstop



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

I made a 4'x6' frame out of 2x4's I had laying around. I bought a $45 rubber horse stall mat and some washer head screws to attach the mat to the frame. I used 2 old T posts and some baling wire to keep it standing. I like to practice to 120 yards and this should keep more $20 arrows in my quiver. All total it cost me about $60... if I had to buy the lumber it would push $100 pretty easy.. but still worth it!


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

Love it.


----------



## B.C.B. Outdoors (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice great job


----------



## NxNW (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks good.  Honest questions here... what happens when you miss the deer? How far does the arrow penetrate the horse mat? Is it easy to remove? What arrow and velocity are you shooting? Is there anything behind the mat (in other words is it a skinny box filled with something) or is it just the frame and the mat?


----------



## hardy86 (May 30, 2011)

NxNW said:


> Looks good.  Honest questions here... what happens when you miss the deer? How far does the arrow penetrate the horse mat? Is it easy to remove? What arrow and velocity are you shooting? Is there anything behind the mat (in other words is it a skinny box filled with something) or is it just the frame and the mat?


I am curious as well


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

From my experience with the rubber mat is that it stops the an arrow and is a PITA to remove but is removable.


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

NxNW said:


> Looks good.  Honest questions here... what happens when you miss the deer? How far does the arrow penetrate the horse mat? Is it easy to remove? What arrow and velocity are you shooting? Is there anything behind the mat (in other words is it a skinny box filled with something) or is it just the frame and the mat?


I've shot these mats at point blank with 60lb and 70lb bows. An arrow will go about halfway through at point blank.

Yes, it can be hard to pull them out. Standard diameter arrows aren't terrible, but if you're shooting target and shooting 27s, you're going to need a puller.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

NxNW said:


> Looks good.  Honest questions here... what happens when you miss the deer? How far does the arrow penetrate the horse mat? Is it easy to remove? What arrow and velocity are you shooting? Is there anything behind the mat (in other words is it a skinny box filled with something) or is it just the frame and the mat?


I missed one today at 80 yards... I leaned my leg into the mat and pulled it right out. I've shot foam targets that are harder to pull arrows out..I was fairly surprised how easy it came out. I'm shooting black eagle rampage 300's with iron will hits and impact collars ,taw 450 grains 295fps out of my Bowtech SR350. I'd guess about 12" went through the mat. I do shoot the field tips that are bulged out in the middle. I'm not sure what they are called but that may aid removal. The arrow did have some rubber residue on it but a couple shots into the target and it was gone. I put it up this morning and it already saved me $20
Just an FYI the mat is 3/4" rubber with nothing behind it just 2x4 frame and mat.


----------



## NxNW (Mar 3, 2015)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I missed one today at 80 yards... I leaned my leg into the mat and pulled it right out. I've shot foam targets that are harder to pull arrows out..I was fairly surprised how easy it came out. I'm shooting black eagle rampage 300's with iron will hits and impact collars ,taw 450 grains 295fps out of my Bowtech SR350. I'd guess about 12" went through the mat. I do shoot the field tips that are bulged out in the middle. I'm not sure what they are called but that may aid removal. The arrow did have some rubber residue on it but a couple shots into the target and it was gone. I put it up this morning and it already saved me $20
> Just an FYI the mat is 3/4" rubber with nothing behind it just 2x4 frame and mat.


Interesting ~ thanks for the info. Don't really need a backstop like this on our current property, but we're looking to move in a couple years. Who knows what the shooting situation will be then, so I'm going to store this away for future reference.


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

A lot better than the pecan tree behind mine 😂


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice, I'm working on something similar but with old mining belt. Hope it turns out as nice as that!!


----------



## BoltActionBrotherhood (8 mo ago)

Great idea!


----------



## KansasJed (8 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing! Might have to make one myself.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice build. If you miss the target more than a half dozen times over the years, it will definitely pay for itself. Plus it makes for a great background for the target.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

This looks great and I will build one soon. Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------



## okie83 (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks awesome, beats using a shed or neighbors fence haha


----------



## skip189 (8 mo ago)

Is it just attached to the frame around the edges so it won't hit a support in the middle? Just curious if it needed bracing in the middle or if it works fine just attached to the outside frame. Looking to build one.


----------



## BoltActionBrotherhood (8 mo ago)

I just got a horse mat from tractor supply, $50 and its 4x6. Works great, I already missed once and it stopped it dead in its tracks. I think it will work well for mechanical broadhead testing too.


----------



## Matthew Price (Aug 10, 2014)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I made a 4'x6' frame out of 2x4's I had laying around. I bought a $45 rubber horse stall mat and some washer head screws to attach the mat to the frame. I used 2 old T posts and some baling wire to keep it standing. I like to practice to 120 yards and this should keep more $20 arrows in my quiver. All total it cost me about $60... if I had to buy the lumber it would push $100 pretty easy.. but still worth it!
> View attachment 7629164
> 
> View attachment 7629161
> ...


Very cool idea!


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Rockwell said:


> From my experience with the rubber mat is that it stops the an arrow and is a PITA to remove but is removable.


I've heard applying some arrow lube, armour-all, WD40, or dish soap to the shaft will aid in removal from the stall mats. (basically lube it up so it slides easier)

Good incentive to not miss, but not quite as strong an incentive as a brick wall... LOL Side note, I shot a a club that used old conveyor belt behind their bales. I tried a 90 yard bare shaft for S&G, it missed the bale and got stuck in the belt 10" deep. It wouldn't budge and I had no lube with me. The shaft snapped right where the belt was constricting around it with a fairly clean break.


----------



## BoltActionBrotherhood (8 mo ago)

the horse mat i used wants very hard to pull out at all, easier than pulling out of hay


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

They pull out surprisingly easy


----------



## Don't Move!! (8 mo ago)

Looks good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BoltActionBrotherhood (8 mo ago)

Can you use the horse Mat to test mechanical broadheads?


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

BoltActionBrotherhood said:


> Can you use the horse Mat to test mechanical broadheads?


I wouldn't... as flimsy as the blades are on most mechanical heads they would look like a pretzel afterwards!


----------



## RynoBowtech1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## Cdn1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I did up this a few weeks ago… still collecting wrap and plastic to fill it up. Appx 3’ x 5’.
mine was just 2 2x4 frames screwed to 11 3/4” 3/8 thick exterior siding. Used cheap tarp for the skins


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep....that will work for the immediate portion of the miss.


----------



## jamesgriff (5 mo ago)

thats a solid idea!


----------



## Simmo884 (7 mo ago)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I made a 4'x6' frame out of 2x4's I had laying around. I bought a $45 rubber horse stall mat and some washer head screws to attach the mat to the frame. I used 2 old T posts and some baling wire to keep it standing. I like to practice to 120 yards and this should keep more $20 arrows in my quiver. All total it cost me about $60... if I had to buy the lumber it would push $100 pretty easy.. but still worth it!
> View attachment 7629164
> 
> View attachment 7629161
> ...





BoltActionBrotherhood said:


> the horse mat i used wants very hard to pull out at all, easier than pulling out of hay





BoltActionBrotherhood said:


> the horse mat i used wants very hard to pull out at all, easier than pulling out of hay


The one I purchased from tractor supply would stop them, but it was very hard to remove. What kind did you use and where did you purchase?


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

Mine is flat on one side and has round raised spots on the other I bought it at Bomgaars.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice! That gives me an idea for a back stop on a target build I'm kicking around in my head.


----------



## Jforna4 (May 29, 2021)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I made a 4'x6' frame out of 2x4's I had laying around. I bought a $45 rubber horse stall mat and some washer head screws to attach the mat to the frame. I used 2 old T posts and some baling wire to keep it standing. I like to practice to 120 yards and this should keep more $20 arrows in my quiver. All total it cost me about $60... if I had to buy the lumber it would push $100 pretty easy.. but still worth it!
> View attachment 7629164
> 
> View attachment 7629161
> ...


Very good looking. Will be building one soon. 
Thank you for the post


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

The mat I bought at Tractor supply is a bear to get arrows out unless you go behind it and put some kind of lube on it.


----------



## Heli-m2022 (4 mo ago)

This is a really good idea! I need To build a backstop and actually already have some rubber mats.


----------



## 50fps (Sep 7, 2013)

If you just fasten the mat at the top, it will deflect your arrow into the ground.


----------



## EricEstlund (4 mo ago)

I made a similar framed backstop with two mats. The way our house is situated it makes the most sense to shoot towards the house to keep the neighbors happy, so I made mine big enough to never miss, even teaching new shooters.










Between the two mats and current pressure treated prices, in in over $60, but I shoot daily and its worth it to not punch a window.


----------



## Fxxtoo (May 14, 2018)

Great Idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Castronova (Dec 14, 2019)

Good idea. This works better than my shed. I was having drop away rest problems with my bow, sent 2 arrows through the 1/2” plywood… and also through my outdoor refrigerator inside of it.

We need you to start a thread on how to keep a lawn so nice.


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Agree. I built one nearly identical. Best $50 spent. Paid for itself almost immediately. I let the mat hang down. That little bit of give helps keep the arrow from penetrating quite as far. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oc_in_fw (5 mo ago)

Nice, glad I stopped in this thread. This would pay for itself quickly- no range fees. Plus, all the nearby places are closed on Sunday and Monday (my days off).


----------



## Chaza402 (Jul 21, 2013)

They work great- minimize arrow loss or breakage when your having a rough day


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice build. Mine blows through depending on distance and what bow/arrow combo I'm shooting. At least they can be found within 10 yards of it. AAE Max don't even fold over/crease...but my SKs don't stand a chance of rebounding. Very cheap insurance of a build, for sure.


----------



## Strika (4 mo ago)

fWIW, If you only attach the mat at the top. So basically let it hang, the arrows will penetrate even less. 👍


----------



## jfjhunter01 (Aug 31, 2016)

Strika said:


> fWIW, If you only attach the mat at the top. So basically let it hang, the arrows will penetrate even less. 👍


not on mine. they are so heavy the arrow doesn't even move it. just stick in same as anchored one.


----------



## Matthew Price (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Wilson417 (9 mo ago)

Look good


----------



## Dmart5011 (Aug 26, 2019)

Great Idea!


----------



## FILESTEEL (11 mo ago)

hockeyref said:


> I've heard applying some arrow lube, armour-all, WD40, or dish soap to the shaft will aid in removal from the stall mats. (basically lube it up so it slides easier)
> 
> Good incentive to not miss, but not quite as strong an incentive as a brick wall... LOL Side note, I shot a a club that used old conveyor belt behind their bales. I tried a 90 yard bare shaft for S&G, it missed the bale and got stuck in the belt 10" deep. It wouldn't budge and I had no lube with me. The shaft snapped right where the belt was constricting around it with a fairly clean break.


Looks weather proof! Great idea.


----------



## bowman2 (2 mo ago)

Great idea!


----------

